# Cabelas supermag or ultimate waders?



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I was able to call and order the super mags on closeout over the phone on Tuesday. They still haven't shipped yet, so hopefully it wasn't a mistake. I don't care if I don't have the latest version of them, so long as they keep me warm and dry.


What size do you need? Saginaw cabelas had 2 pair of 12's and one 11 on the shelf


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Capt.STU said:


> What size do you need? Saginaw cabelas had 2 pair of 12's and one 11 on the shelf


10. They shipped and should be here Monday.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Adam Gibbs said:


> 10. They shipped and should be here Monday.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Capt.STU said:


> I just exchanged my cabelas super mags over the counter for a new pair today. Little wear on the knees from breaking ice 2 seasons ago. Didn't leak but I figured I would exchange before the bps merger.


How are you guys exchanging cabelas waders? Ive tried with a pair that i have and they told me they no longer do that. This was at the Saginaw store. My waders are 7 years old and the boots have started to split. I called a number i found for cabelas warranty and they also told me they no longer do exchanges or warranties on waders. This was 3 weeks ago that i tried.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe they don't want to exchange em because people use em for 7 years than want a new pair because they wore them out. Kind of like asking for a new truck because the tires are bald after 70000 miles. Just my opinion though


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe they shouldnt have had unlimited warranty on them when i purchased them then. Then a few years later they are losing their butts on returned waders so they change the warranty rules.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Hard to say why you couldn't return yours. I was 100% honest, told them they were several years old and they gave me store credit for the lowest price they sold for. This was at the saginaw store too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never had an issue at the Dundee store. Then again it has been a few years. I need to run mine down there and see what they say.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I can also tell you for sure they don't exchange waders older than 1 year, it might even be shorter than that. I have had 1-2 pair that I could have repaired seam leaks after 2 years, but returned them and had them replaced (in the past). I had a new pair that started leaking on the seam, maybe 1 year old... No go.

This was their catalog Dept.. but if you do a quick search you'll see they changed their policy. I'll be reminding myself how to make good repairs.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I can completely understand why they wouldnt. I just dont understand why they will for some but not others. It wasnt a big deal to me i just thought o would ask you all if maybe you went about it differently than i did or something.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

#1 returned item at Cabelas is waders. I had a student that worked there in customer service. She told me that most of what was returned could fall into two categories: 

A. Completely, and totally worn out
B. Appearing brand new but "don't fit" "leak" "liner in boot ripped" etc. etc. 

All of the above expected 100% dollar to dollar return. The real kicker were those pairs that were returned to the store with no receipt, and not purchased with a Cabelas card, but yet expected to be given in-store credit at full retail value for their return.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

How good are the Rogers waders ?pricing looks better than most 


jonesy16 said:


> Don't over look rogers. They make a quality pair as well.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

BFG said:


> #1 returned item at Cabelas is waders. I had a student that worked there in customer service. She told me that most of what was returned could fall into two categories:
> 
> A. Completely, and totally worn out
> B. Appearing brand new but "don't fit" "leak" "liner in boot ripped" etc. etc.
> ...


I've returned a pair without a receipt. What's the big deal? Is there somewhere else that sells Cabela waders? I don't keep receipts for anything. These days they can look it up if you paid with a card.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jfn said:


> How good are the Rogers waders ?pricing looks better than most


My dad has a pair of their breathables. They look very nice and he loves them.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

ma1979 said:


> How are you guys exchanging cabelas waders? Ive tried with a pair that i have and they told me they no longer do that. This was at the Saginaw store. My waders are 7 years old and the boots have started to split. I called a number i found for cabelas warranty and they also told me they no longer do exchanges or warranties on waders. This was 3 weeks ago that i tried.


Probably cuz your waders are 7 years old and they don't make that model anymore! My pair I exchanged were only 2 years old and still carry same model


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BFG said:


> #1 returned item at Cabelas is waders. I had a student that worked there in customer service. She told me that most of what was returned could fall into two categories:
> 
> A. Completely, and totally worn out
> B. Appearing brand new but "don't fit" "leak" "liner in boot ripped" etc. etc.
> ...


bought pair of big mans in 2012. leaked on me last week, dry rotted left boot, right boot is fine. wore them about 10 times. they looked brand new except for the one boot. Ordered new pair of dry plus...too small...didn't plan on attempting a warranty on the 2012' pair but since the new ones were too small and i needed to return them i went to local store in hopes of trying on waders til i found something i liked. Took 2012 waders with me to show them. Samantha at Saginaw store was really good. she seen my issue and seen the condition of the waders (they looked brand new). She gave me store credit of about 80% value which i was overly happy with. Wasn't really expecting it but figured i'd at worst show them there was an issue. There selection was very bad but i expected it.

I came home and ordered 2 pair of waders. Cabela's customer service is still the best in the industry...and retail businesses as a whole. I hope it stays that way with this buyout incoming.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I had the same issue with a pair of Big Man Ultimates. Boots dry rotted. I had worn them about 15 times total. They were probably 3-4 years old. They were expensive...want to say I paid like $275 for them. I didn't take them back, I just ordered new. I didn't think it was Cabelas fault that something rubber had dry rotted while hanging un-used in my garage for 4 years. 

Waterfowlers are really hard on waders. Slogging through the marsh, getting in and out of boats, and taking them on/off in freezing conditions all lead to issues. Guys wear cotton socks, don't hang them up when they are done, let them freeze in the back of a pickup truck while wet....and yet, when they leak, they expect them to be replaced. 

If I made waders, I would give a 12 month warranty. End of story, and you would need a receipt and/or proof of purchase price when you brought them back. Reason being...what happens when someone buys a pair out of the Bargain Cave with cash...and then comes back and returns for retail price?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BFG said:


> I had the same issue with a pair of Big Man Ultimates. Boots dry rotted. I had worn them about 15 times total. They were probably 3-4 years old. They were expensive...want to say I paid like $275 for them. I didn't take them back, I just ordered new. I didn't think it was Cabelas fault that something rubber had dry rotted while hanging un-used in my garage for 4 years.
> 
> Waterfowlers are really hard on waders. Slogging through the marsh, getting in and out of boats, and taking them on/off in freezing conditions all lead to issues. Guys wear cotton socks, don't hang them up when they are done, let them freeze in the back of a pickup truck while wet....and yet, when they leak, they expect them to be replaced.
> 
> If I made waders, I would give a 12 month warranty. End of story, and you would need a receipt and/or proof of purchase price when you brought them back. Reason being...what happens when someone buys a pair out of the Bargain Cave with cash...and then comes back and returns for retail price?


they won't refund full price on something like that. most they will give you if its older than 2 years is bargain cave price basically.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> they won't refund full price on something like that. most they will give you if its older than 2 years is bargain cave price basically.


If one paid cash, how would the customer service rep know how old they were? They wouldn't, and if you complain enough you'll get your way. 

Yep, I am making a big deal out of this, and the reason being is that when this stuff happens, the price of everything else goes up. It's just like when folks steal shopping carts from grocery stores. The store is going to get its money back some way, some how. 

Best time to buy waders IMO is right after Christmas. Last two pairs I bought I paid for two, what I would normally pay for one.


----------

